# awesome planted tanks



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

some of these we've already seen, some of these we haven't - or at least I hadn't - and thought you planted tank peeps might like... 
Check it out, it's a slideshow from the Mother Nature Network (MNM) that I found on the Huffington Post...
http://www.mnn.com/lifestyle/arts-c...e-art-of-creating-delicate-underwater-gardens


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

great link, this is the reason why I love aquascaping.

Check out this link 




theres also a great video on how his maintenance guys trim this tank, its nuts how specific they are on their technique. It must take forever!


----------

